# Fungus or something on wood???



## matts (Sep 26, 2010)

I got a apricot tree in my yard and it needed a major trimming.  I figured great cause I can use it for smoking.  But I noticed it all had this stuff growing on it.  I know its a common growth on most trees and I remember someone here talking about it, but I don't remember if it is safe or not.


----------



## porkaholic (Sep 27, 2010)

From the picture it looks like lichen on the bark.  I have some apple wood in the same condition and I take a wire brush to it and knock it off.  Not sure you want that smoking into your meat products.


----------



## matts (Sep 28, 2010)

Does anyone know what this is?  Do I need to remove it or can it be smoked?


----------



## placebo (Sep 28, 2010)

I think porkaholic is correct in his assessment of lichen. I'd heard of lichen but never knew exactly what it was but thanks to this post that intrigued my curiosity now I do.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lichen

At a minimum I would scrape it off with a wire brush as porkaholic suggests but personally I would probably just use some lichen free wood.


----------



## matts (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the link.  I have been reading all I can on lichens and found that it is used in a lot of commercial products.  But that doesn't mean anything at this point.  I won't be able to use this wood till next year anyway.  I think I will brush it off or give the wood a quick preburn.  Finding good fruit wood is hard enough, I can't waste this stuff.


----------

